# International/Regional/Local Food Safety Topics



## bill ace 350 (Jul 29, 2019)

Food safety is obviously an important topic.

Perhaps we should have different areas for posting International, Regional or Local topics?

It would be easier to scroll through the applicable area...


Really, are the posts (although no doubt posted with genuine concern) really necessary for the average member?

Not too long ago, Dave posted a question relating to the applicability/usefulness of his posts.

Suggestions were offererd, he appeared to delete the previous postings, and started fresh?

Thoughts?

Would you rather see food safety information as opposed to governmental policies, and foreign food recalls?

When I think "Food Safety", I'm looking for simple, proven techniques/procedures, a place to have a question answered such as "where to place chicken in the smoker."

Might make the Food Safety topics easier to navigate.


Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## daveomak.fs (Jul 30, 2019)

I post what the "Food safety news" puts up for publication...  
I don't edit their news..  I post it "as is"...  
I thought about "censoring" their news reports, but realized most of us are tired of censored news...  
Sorry for any inconvenience.....  

Dave.....


..


----------



## daveomak.fs (Jul 30, 2019)

About posting local / regional / policies / recalls....
Everyone has priorities for their specific wants and desires... 
We have members from many nations around the globe..  
Posting all the posts gives everyone a fair shot at the news...


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 30, 2019)

ok. so how about a


daveomak.fs said:


> About posting local / regional / policies / recalls....
> Everyone has priorities for their specific wants and desires...
> We have members from many nations around the globe..
> Posting all the posts gives everyone a fair shot at the news...


So, how about grouping the posts, so they are more easily navigated?

if I'm not planning a trip to Peru, it is of no immediate value to me.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2019)

Posts on Safety Issues  are infrequent compared to the posts in other forums. Hence, one general Safety Forum.
I have no knowledge of or interest in Smoker Builds or Groups. I don't read any post on the the main page that has anything to do with Builds or a Group outside of PA. Everyone has the option to just read what interests them.. Dave's Safety News posts don't have Click Bait titles. If the Topic or Country involved is not of interest, skip it. Any single Topic, do a Search. It's faster than scrolling through a Forum. You would be here for Weeks Scrolling though the Pork Forum to find a single thread on Cajun Smothered Pork Chops...JJ


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 31, 2019)

who is Mindy Brashears, and what can she do for us directly?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 31, 2019)

?????? Who Dat?????...JJ


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 31, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> ?????? Who Dat?????...JJ



Exactly. It was is one of the food safety posts posted today.

Although obviously directly related, why can't we make a distinction between food safety techniques and practices, as opposed to governmental policy?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 31, 2019)

Bill, Changes as you describe, are not a Flip of a Switch. Software has to be re-written, tested,  uploaded,  etc. Software changes are not FREE and not something that is practical for every member, or even handful of members that want to change a forums layout. As I hinted above, I think the meat forums, say, Pork, should have Sub-Forums for the common cuts. It would be nice to have a Butt Forum, a Rib Forum, a CSR Forum and so on. I'm just one member. Even if I got a Dozen Paying Premier Members to agree, we are a Drop in a BIG Bucket with 120,000 members. Take the GROUPS FORUMS, time, money, software written, the Site shut down to upload the software, then troubleshooting glitches....For What? Half have been Inactive for a year or more, with very few exceptions, Posts to the Group Forums are Double Digits, maybe a little more. When Polled, THOUSANDS OF MEMBERS, wanted Group Forums. 
Not to be a wise ass, but ALL the Safety News Posts are under DaveOmak.fs...Block this name and you should not be seeing them...JJ


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 31, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Bill, Changes as you describe, are not a Flip of a Switch. Software has to be re-written, tested,  uploaded,  etc. Software changes are not FREE and not something that is practical for every member, or even handful of members that want to change a forums layout. As I hinted above, I think the meat forums, say, Pork, should have Sub-Forums for the common cuts. It would be nice to have a Butt Forum, a Rib Forum, a CSR Forum and so on. I'm just one member. Even if I got a Dozen Paying Premier Members to agree, we are a Drop in a BIG Bucket with 120,000 members. Take the GROUPS FORUMS, time, money, software written, the Site shut down to upload the software, then troubleshooting glitches....For What? Half have been Inactive for a year or more, with very few exceptions, Posts to the Group Forums are Double Digits, maybe a little more. When Polled, THOUSANDS OF MEMBERS, wanted Group Forums.
> Not to be a wise ass, but ALL the Safety News Posts are under DaveOmak.fs...Block this name and you should not be seeing them...JJ



Thank You JimmyJ!



bill ace 350 said:


> if I'm not planning a trip to Peru, it is of no immediate value to me.



What if I am planning a trip to Peru?  I actually enjoy reading DaveOmak.fs's post.  If one of his food safety posts are pertinent to my location, or where I might travel to, I want that information front and center.  I think he is doing a great service to this forum.  Thanks Dave!

From another Dave!


----------



## dr k (Aug 1, 2019)

The title usually lets me know if I want to read it and whatever I don't read in my food safety subscribed forum I mark the forum as read and the bullet next to each unread thread in food safety forum disappears.


----------

